# 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 Noise



## Jetorres (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a Nissan Altima 2005 3.5 se lately have been hereing a pinging sound when I accelerate any Ideas why that happends :waving:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What octane fuel are you running? Premium is required.


----------



## Jetorres (Jun 10, 2005)

Ruben said:


> What octane fuel are you running? Premium is required.
> 
> Well I just put premium in this time and yes the nois is gone thanks.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Do not be afraid to put some injector cleaner in from time to time. I use lucas, its great because it has some kind of stuff in that makes it so you cant ever use too much. Meaning that it wont harm your car if you used it too often. But use it about once every 3 fill ups.


----------

